# Magnetic Bindings



## diabeticDemon18 (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay, I have an idea for creating a system in which you don't strap into your board, you just step on and press a button to turn on electromagnets. I have various methods of fail-safes so that your battery would recharge as you shred with no effort at all. I'm not going to explain details, just know that the board wouldn't just be a "step on and go" board, but more a step on, press two buttons, go. This is just a way to help people get to the runs faster.

Don't act like it's not a pain to sit or reach down and strap your bindings in every single time you get off of a lift.

If I created a board, where it stuck to your feet with enough force where you may still do tricks and other high G activities on a run, how much would someone pay for this? I think it would be cool and if you learned how to do it right, it could open up a whole new world of tricks to perform while boarding. Thoughts and comments are greatly appreciated, the added weight would only be a few pounds ( 2 or 3 ) so it's not like the board would really make you feel weighed down.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

A few pounds strapped to your feet is a big deal and those magnets would have to be hella strong for this to work.

But, I pretty much only came here to post this.


----------



## diabeticDemon18 (Jul 25, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> A few pounds strapped to your feet is a big deal and those magnets would have to be hella strong for this to work.
> 
> But, I pretty much only came here to post this.


I do agree that the magnets must be really strong, but at the same time The few pounds I mentioned was honestly a steep number, I don't know if it would actually ever even get near 1 extra pound of weight

P.S. That picture is bad ass


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

How different would this be from Flows, which IMO, are step in flip up and go. Don't know if you'd save more than a second or two. 

And if magnets are more convenient than Flows, get fit, not magnets. :dunno:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

diabeticDemon18 said:


> ...it could open up a whole new world of tricks to perform while boarding.


Such as?


10char?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

diabeticDemon18 said:


> Okay, I have an idea












Stop inventing problems. Strapping in takes all of 15 seconds, if you're slow!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

diabeticDemon18 said:


> Don't act like it's not a pain to sit or reach down and strap your bindings in every single time you get off of a lift.


Honestly n seriously? No, not the least problem. Don't sit. Should be among the first exercises to improve balance. If reaching down to strap is a problem...? It's time to do some sit ups and get your belly out of the way anyway


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't understand why so many snowboarders act like strapping in is this huge inconvenience. I can kind of understand it for those stuck riding shitty midwest mole hills. If I had to do that and make a metric shit ton of runs to get in a day of riding, I probably would be riding Flows. For those of us fortunate enough to ride real mountains, I don't see how it's even a consideration.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I can kind of understand it for those stuck riding shitty midwest mole hills.


And if I did live in an area with shitty molehills, I'd rather spend my money on a trip to a big hill than a bunch of gimmicky shit that's supposed to somehow save me 0.3 ms on every run!


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Stop inventing problems. Strapping in takes all of 15 seconds, if you're slow!


^^^ this ^^^


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I don't understand why so many snowboarders act like strapping in is this huge inconvenience. I can kind of understand it for those stuck riding shitty midwest mole hills. If I had to do that and make a metric shit ton of runs to get in a day of riding, I probably would be riding Flows. For those of us fortunate enough to ride real mountains, I don't see how it's even a consideration.


Agreed, as I ride mostly on the shitty mole hills. Unless it is solid ice, I can strap in faster with my trad bindings than most can with the flows. When you do it enough times a day, you get pretty good at it. For me out west and in Vermont, I never thought about strap-in speed.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

pretty sure magnetic bindings was the idea behind ssx tricky....


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> Such as?
> 
> 
> 10char?


Sick Christ airs, of the huge variety.:bowdown:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=






TT


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I feel like this should be required reading before showing up here with a retarded idea: The 10 Most Bonkers Snowboard Inventions Ever Patented | illicit snowboarding


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

My first day snowboarding was using click-in cleat type bindings which would be similar to magnets only lighter. They were shit.


----------



## NovoRei (Mar 19, 2014)

Thats actually a good idea. Imagine a world without bindings.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I think the magnetic bindings are a great idea! I could ride under the chairlift and collect all the loose change and beer cans with my feet. 

Then cruise through the park and grind to a stop on a couple rails.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

what about highbacks? to hell with the uber-super-stiff/ski boot idea...


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

tonicusa said:


> I think the magnetic bindings are a great idea! I could ride under the chairlift and collect all the loose change and beer cans with my feet.
> 
> Then cruise through the park and grind to a stop on a couple rails.


Rails, any kind of metal on the ground would be a problem. The magnetic field may also mess with RFID passes and readers. And don't get the board close to your wallet or you will mess up your credit card. 

On the other hand, if you put some cable loops through the slope you should be able to levitate the board like a magtrain. Hoverboards, bitches!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

the grouch said:


> Rails, any kind of metal on the ground would be a problem. The magnetic field may also mess with RFID passes and readers. And don't get the board close to your wallet or you will mess up your credit card.
> 
> On the other hand, if you put some cable loops through the slope you should be able to levitate the board like a magtrain. Hoverboards, bitches!


They already have those.


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=




Now we just need to hook it up to a snowmobile, with a huge people eating auger to feed it snow.


TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

diabeticDemon18 said:


> Okay, I have an idea for creating a system in which you don't strap into your board, you just step on and press a button to turn on electromagnets. I have various methods of fail-safes so that your battery would recharge as you shred with no effort at all. I'm not going to explain details, just know that the board wouldn't just be a "step on and go" board, but more a step on, press two buttons, go. This is just a way to help people get to the runs faster.
> 
> Don't act like it's not a pain to sit or reach down and strap your bindings in every single time you get off of a lift.
> 
> If I created a board, where it stuck to your feet with enough force where you may still do tricks and other high G activities on a run, how much would someone pay for this? I think it would be cool and if you learned how to do it right, it could open up a whole new world of tricks to perform while boarding. Thoughts and comments are greatly appreciated, the added weight would only be a few pounds ( 2 or 3 ) so it's not like the board would really make you feel weighed down.


1. Go fucking kill yourself
2. If you fail that first attempt try it again till you succeed. 
3. Bon Hiver attempted the use of bindings with magnets and let me tell you having a 15lb binding strapped to one leg fatigues the fuck out of you.
4. Drink bleach. 
5. Seriously stop being a fucking retarded engineer believing you are solving a problem when you are not.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 1. Go fucking kill yourself
> 2. If you fail that first attempt try it again till you succeed.
> 3. Bon Hiver attempted the use of bindings and let me tell you having a 15lb binding strapped to one leg fatigues the fuck out of you.
> 4. Drink bleach.
> 5. Seriously stop being a fucking retarded engineer believing you are solving a problem when you are not.


He's b-a-a-a-ak!!!! We missed you so! :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

If they came with a free Hook Game, you can count me in!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> If they came with a free Hook Game, you can count me in!!!!!


N-i-i-i-ce!! A double cross thread sarcastic flame!!! Well played good sir!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> N-i-i-i-ce!! A double cross thread sarcastic flame!!! Well played good sir!!! :thumbsup:


You missed the one from f00 in the other one? Made me snort my morning coffee :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> You missed the one from f00 in the other one? Made me snort my morning coffee :laugh:


Oh I saw it. LOL. :thumbsup: Actually, I'm surprised that you haven't learned by now to keep _all_ food & drink far away from the computer when reading these posts! :laugh:

I've had to mop up coffee & half chewed sammich off my screen more than once myself!!! :laugh: :laugh: :eusa_clap:

Never again!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> N-i-i-i-ce!! A double cross thread sarcastic flame!!! Well played good sir!!! :thumbsup:


Just lucky there wasn't a legitimate deal that included cheap P-Tex and some authentic $2 Stickers!!!!!

Shit woulda got serious!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> A few pounds strapped to your feet is a big deal and those magnets would have to be hella strong for this to work.
> 
> But, I pretty much only came here to post this.


Hahahaha

10 chars


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

How about stomp-in hard boot bindings? That'll solve every one of the 1,000 problems with strapping in. Stomping in yo!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Just lucky there wasn't a legitimate deal that included cheap P-Tex and some authentic $2 Stickers!!!!!
> 
> Shit woulda got serious!!!!! :laugh:


Bwahahaahhaha! :thumbsup:

Now if you could legitimately pull off a quad or quintuple, cross thread flame on our glut of recent spammers & trolls? That might just bring you close to achieving "True" interwez immortality my friend! :bowdown:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Bwahahaahhaha! :thumbsup:
> 
> Now if you could legitimately pull off a quad or quintuple, cross thread flame on our glut of recent spammers & trolls? That might just bring you close to achieving "True" interwez immortality my friend! :bowdown:


Where's DC Snow when ya need him?????


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

diabeticDemon18 said:


> Okay, I have an idea for creating a system in which you don't strap into your board, you just step on and press a button to turn on electromagnets..


WOW! This idea is so stupid on so many levels! I'm not gonna even explain why

But I will point out few simple things.
electromagnetic field is produced by electric current. Field disappears when the current is turned off. So when you board battery dies while shredding you gonna fly off like a bullet. Most importantly magnets are dam heavy! not mentioning the battery weight. The only way for you to recharge the battery while riding is by frictions forces but it wont work! AND I DON'T WANT FRKN ELECTRIC POWER PLANT UNDER MY FEET WHILE RIDING ON THE WET SNOW!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

when i think back on last season all i can remember is all that wasted time putting my bindings on, damn, i get so steamed thinking about it. 

i may skip this whole upcoming winter, i just need a goddam break from all those complicated straps 'n shit


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

CassMT said:


> when i think back on last season all i can remember is all that wasted time putting my bindings on, damn, i get so steamed thinking about it.
> 
> i may skip this whole upcoming winter, i just need a goddam break from all those complicated straps 'n shit


:3tens: FTSSW! (...For The Subtle Sarcasm Win!!!)


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

CassMT said:


> when i think back on last season all i can remember is all that wasted time putting my bindings on, damn, i get so steamed thinking about it.
> 
> i may skip this whole upcoming winter, i just need a goddam break from all those complicated straps 'n shit


It's like one of those infomercials, you know.

They show some super simple daily task that pretty much everyone has to do.

Then they show like 4 or 5 retards, who can't even come close to completing them.

Unless they use (insert cheesy sham)

Then miraculously, without any problems, they can go to the bathroom.:blink:


TT


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

well for some strapping on bindings probably is quite a mental and physical challenge. but instead of trying to invent ways to get them on the hill we should be encouraging them toward other worthwhile endeavors, like ringtoss for example


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

For all those whiners I can only suggest to give away their boards and go skiing. No more straping in, no more bending, no more skating on flat spots


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

poutanen said:


> And if I did live in an area with shitty molehills, I'd rather spend my money on a trip to a big hill than a bunch of gimmicky shit that's supposed to somehow save me 0.3 ms on every run!


I would rather ride my "shitty molehill" the 70-80 times a year that I do, getting better each and every year, then take a trip or two per year to "a big hill".


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zO9oGLZGcU

That is me strapping in to my Flows. That is the speed and ease you have to beat if you want to make any innovation.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

scottb7 said:


> I would rather ride my "shitty molehill" the 70-80 times a year that I do, getting better each and every year, then take a trip or two per year to "a big hill".


Pay attention.

The trip doesn't come out of your shitty ass hill fund.

The trip comes out of all the money you are spending, on trying to figure out your retardation.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

john doe said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zO9oGLZGcU
> 
> That is me strapping in to my Flows. That is the speed and ease you have to beat if you want to make any innovation.


I'm so sorry about your hill john


TT


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

john doe said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zO9oGLZGcU
> 
> That is me strapping in to my Flows. That is the speed and ease you have to beat if you want to make any innovation.


Hey man, you can speed that up if you only scrape the snow out once or twice. Just saying.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Pay attention.
> 
> The trip doesn't come out of your shitty ass hill fund.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I know there is some wisdom there somewhere. You may have to try harder to explain. I really enjoy my hill. It is 3 miles away from where I live and lit at night, and I can get an hour and half in on week days after work. The park is awesome. http://www.buckhill.com/winter/ Last year the park was built and maintained by http://www.destoylab.com/# It was awesome.

It is not a matter of money for me. It is a matter of convenience. Feel free to come by and I will buy you a hot chocolate. Even if you are quite obviously not a very nice person.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

scottb7 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I know there is some wisdom there somewhere. You may have to try harder to explain. I really enjoy my hill. It is 3 miles away from where I live and lit at night, and I can get an hour and half in on week days after work. The park is awesome. Buck Hill - Minnesota Skiing, Snowboarding, & Snow Tubing
> 
> It is not a matter of money for me. It is a matter of convenience. Feel free to come by and I will buy you a hot chocolate. Even if you are quite obviously not a very nice person.


Fwiw TT, buck hill and troll are making some pretty kickass park riders...


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Imagine all the magnetic boards in the rack at lunch time lol


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

scottb7 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I know there is some wisdom there somewhere. You may have to try harder to explain. I really enjoy my hill. It is 3 miles away from where I live and lit at night, and I can get an hour and half in on week days after work. The park is awesome. Buck Hill - Minnesota Skiing, Snowboarding, & Snow Tubing
> 
> It is not a matter of money for me. It is a matter of convenience. Feel free to come by and I will buy you a hot chocolate. Even if you are quite obviously not a very nice person.


No personal involvement nor am I particularly invested in either side of this beginning of a personal argument,… but it is my understanding that getting "Good" on the kinds of 300-599+ vert little locals does not always equate or transfer necessarily to being good on a 1500-3000+ vertical feet, Big Mountain Resort Blue!!! :dunno:

Longest run we've got in within a 6 hour drive is about 3-5.5 minutes TOPS!!! I don't care how good I can be on a 1.7 mile long ride.  I'm pretty sure a 15 to 30 minute non stop shred on a 4 mile long, Big Mountain Blue, AT ALTITUDE!!! Will no doubt kick my ass and make _me_ look like a first or second year NooB! At least for the first day or two! 

NOT calling you out on your ability! Just trying to add some perspective to this before it becomes a "persona attack"l thing! Thas All!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

timmytard said:


> I'm so sorry about your hill john
> 
> 
> TT


I was about to say the same thing. I think I saw a black diamond on that run... :eusa_clap:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

scottb7 said:


> I would rather ride my "shitty molehill" the 70-80 times a year that I do, getting better each and every year, then take a trip or two per year to "a big hill".


So in regards to this thread, you are FOR the magnetic bindings?

FWIW, I grew up riding shitty molehills for 20 some odd years. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

This thread is getting to be fun. But to be serious just for a baby second: Last year I got a pair of forum republic's with the hinge disc. They are incredible. If you thought you had board flex without the hinge disc (same as burton re:flex) you don't know what you are missing. I would rather take an extra minute or two and have an awesome run then be quick and have poorly functioning bindings. But that is just me. To each his own. *I used to count up the runs. Now I count up the tricks.*

Now back to the BS: The magnetic bindings sound awesome. And the required nano technology will probably keep the feet, both dry and warm. And since the patented wifi wavelength detector will keep anyone from stealing as they can only work within inches of the encoded rider DNA. It will be awesome!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

scottb7 said:


> This thread is getting to be fun. But to be serious just for a baby second: Last year I got a pair of forum republic's with the hinge disc. They are incredible. If you thought you had board flex without the hinge disc (same as burton re:flex) you don't know what you are missing. I would rather take an extra minute or two and have an awesome run then be quick and have poorly functioning bindings. But that is just me. To each his own. *I used to count up the runs. Now I count up the tricks.*
> 
> Now back to the BS: The magnetic bindings sound awesome. And the required nano technology will probably keep the feet, both dry and warm. And since the patented wifi wavelength detector will keep anyone from stealing as they can only work within inches of the encoded rider DNA. It will be awesome!


OK,.. so you actually see some feasibility to the concept, correct? I think all the BS you're referring to is resulting from the expectation that _that_ kind of tech just isn't available now or any time in the foreseeable future!

So yeah, they're rippin' on this idea cuz as of right now, you're talking about a 20-25 lb, ugly assed, clumsy looking snowboard hanging off your foot riding up the chair lift! Not to mention the thing giving gravity the edge in keeping you grounded instead of getting Air, wait for it,… born!!! 

At least I _think_ that's what it's about! :dunno:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

scottb7 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I know there is some wisdom there somewhere. You may have to try harder to explain. I really enjoy my hill. It is 3 miles away from where I live and lit at night, and I can get an hour and half in on week days after work. The park is awesome. Buck Hill - Minnesota Skiing, Snowboarding, & Snow Tubing Last year the park was built and maintained by Destoy Terrain Parks, LLC It was awesome.
> 
> It is not a matter of money for me. It is a matter of convenience. Feel free to come by and I will buy you a hot chocolate. Even if you are quite obviously not a very nice person.


Wo there greeco, it wasn't a personal dig on your shitty hill.

It was said to emphasize the difference between the two.

Fun is what you make of it.
I make a lot of it.

What I was trying to explain was that all the money you spend tryin' to figure out this horrible time wasting Problem of straps.

You could spend that money on your trip to LA LA land.
This money doesn't come out of your shitty hill fund.


TT

As far as not being nice, I could tell you stories that would make Hitler cry.
Truth be told, I used to be a not very nice guy.
I am now, for the most part.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Maybe someone will have a fund set up for them to pay for them to get away from La La Land or pay for their house. 



chomps1211 said:


> No personal involvement nor am I particularly invested in either side of this beginning of a personal argument,… but it is my understanding that getting "Good" on the kinds of 300-599+ vert little locals does not always equate or transfer necessarily to being good on a 1500-3000+ vertical feet, Big Mountain Resort Blue!!! :dunno:
> 
> Longest run we've got in within a 6 hour drive is about 3-5.5 minutes TOPS!!! I don't care how good I can be on a 1.7 mile long ride. I'm pretty sure a 15 to 30 minute non stop shred on a 4 mile long, Big Mountain Blue, AT ALTITUDE!!! Will no doubt kick my ass and make _me_ look like a first or second year NooB! At least for the first day or two!
> 
> NOT calling you out on your ability! Just trying to add some perspective to this before it becomes a "persona attack"l thing! Thas All!  :thumbsup:


The thing with a small hill is that it helps build muscle memory quicker. It's a numbers game and when you can average 30 runs in 30 minutes vs 1 run in 30 minutes you pick things up quicker. 

If you can ride, you can ride that's it. 

Altitude kicks everyone's ass don't let anyone fool you. 
hiking around at almost 13,000 feet regardless of living here doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Maybe someone will have a fund set up for them to pay for them to get away from La La Land or pay for their house.


They're tryin' to get to La La Land, not away from it.


Maybe they will get someone to pay for them:dunno:

My only tip for that would be.

Don't be a dink to everyone, Go out of your way to help people out whenever you can.
Generally be a good person.

People notice these things.

Then on top of the house fund you get to go to baldface lodge & snowboard *with *Jamie Lynn & other pros.

For Free.

Excellent reminder BA, that's what you meant right


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The thing with a small hill is that it helps build muscle memory quicker. It's a numbers game and when you can average 30 runs in 30 minutes vs 1 run in 30 minutes you pick things up quicker.


:icon_scratch: I've troubles to understand this. Why would it be better, if these 30mins are divided into 30 times one short run per minute on a small hill vs. one long run of 30mins? The only thing you improve in the 1 run/min set is muscle memory for strapping in. If that's what you meant, ok. If not, I'm lost here.



scottb7 said:


> I would rather ride my "shitty molehill" the 70-80 times a year that I do, getting better each and every year, then take a trip or two per year to "a big hill".





scottb7 said:


> You may have to try harder to explain. I really enjoy my hill.


It's great that you enjoy your hill and sure it's better to ride a small hill frequently than not to. But you'd profit from riding a "big hill" every now and then as well. Besides the more varying terrain a big hill will offer and improve/enlarge your skills, and the + on stamina you get riding long runs, there's also the + on verticals you get in one day due to less time loss for queuing. Take a 7 runs 21'000ft day on a big hill. That's also only 7 times queuing in lift lines. On a 500ft hill, to get the same verts, that means 42 times losing time in a lift line rather than riding :huh:




chomps1211 said:


> I'm pretty sure a 15 to 30 minute non stop shred on a 4 mile long, Big Mountain Blue, AT ALTITUDE!!! Will no doubt kick my ass and make _me_ look like a first or second year NooB! At least for the first day or two!


A non-stop 10min (2.8mi, 2600ft vert) is well doable but actually riding long runs also means, you take several short rests on the run and won't ride them in one go. A long _non-stop_ shred you mention? I've only done something like that _once_: 20min, 6mi, 4300ft vert. You're dead after that! I was . 
Acutally it's common if riding BC with guides with lots of mountaineering experience, that you take short rests very often. This will save you more energy, won't burn your muscles as much. I sometimes can get bit impatient cos I'd prefer to ride longer streatches than stop that often, but in the long run, the guides were right, I could keep up way more verts with their method.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

ETM said:


> Imagine all the magnetic boards in the rack at lunch time lol


LOL. they gona combine into a massive magnetic super field sucking in chairlifts and people and eventually destroying the universe.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> :icon_scratch: I've troubles to understand this. Why would it be better, if these 30mins are divided into 30 times one short run per minute on a small hill vs. one long run of 30mins? The only thing you improve in the 1 run/min set is muscle memory for strapping in. If that's what you meant, ok. If not, I'm lost here.


I think for a beginner this is certainly true. I remember reading a study on muscle memory that seemed to imply that the rest time is crucial to it happening. So a frequent 10-15m lift ride may be more helpful. Having only the last half of one season under my belt on a 900' "mountain" and looking back at how I progressed I may buy into this. Plus the mental aspect of "YAY I'm making this mountain my #$%#$%#" is nice too. But I think these benefits are quickly out grown.



neni said:


> It's great that you enjoy your hill and sure it's better to ride a small hill frequently than not to. But you'd profit from riding a "big hill" every now and then as well. Besides the more varying terrain a big hill will offer and improve/enlarge your skills, and the + on stamina you get riding long runs, there's also the + on verticals you get in one day due to less time loss for queuing. Take a 7 runs 21'000ft day on a big hill. That's also only 7 times queuing in lift lines. On a 500ft hill, to get the same verts, that means 42 times losing time in a lift line rather than riding :huh:


Totally agree here. I only managed one ~3000' last season, and it was their final day of the season. The big boys offer so much more varying terrain than the smaller mountains can offer it's not even funny. Of course the downside is on a big mountain when used to a small is when you think you have one more run in you it means you really have 1/4 of a run left in you. And the last 3/4 run of the day is gonna be ugly!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> I think for a beginner this is certainly true. I remember reading a study on muscle memory that seemed to imply that the rest time is crucial to it happening. So a frequent 10-15m lift ride may be more helpful.


Thanks for explaining :thumbsup:



f00bar said:


> Having only the last half of one season under my belt on a 900' "mountain" and looking back at how I progressed I may buy into this. Plus the mental aspect of "YAY I'm making this mountain my #$%#$%#" is nice too. But I think these benefits are quickly out grown.


This made me smile  Yea, I know this kind of mental thinking... helps me with tackling the 900' mogul field at our mtn.



f00bar said:


> Of course the downside is on a big mountain when used to a small is when you think you have one more run in you it means you really have 1/4 of a run left in you. And the last 3/4 run of the day is gonna be ugly!


Late in the day, it's usually the SO who suggests to call it a day and go to the aprés. I'm the "one more!" type. I usually manage to persuade him to do one more last run, from the top. At home, this means a 2000' run (we don't go to the base, the cabin is mid mtn). 
The first year we've been to Zermatt, I yelled my usual "one more! one last! from the top! the long way!", not considering my legs (actually already pretty tired), the board under my feet (Flagship), and the mtn under the board (we've stayed in the high alpine part with great conditions all day; no cabin at mid mtn but all the way down to the bottom). It was a 15miles 7500' ride, the last 3000' in heavily moguled spring snow :blink:. I was very silent that evening


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

timmytard said:


> They're tryin' to get to La La Land, not away from it.
> 
> 
> Maybe they will get someone to pay for them:dunno:
> ...


Or people are just too dumb to ask the why is did this happen?



neni said:


> :icon_scratch: I've troubles to understand this. Why would it be better, if these 30mins are divided into 30 times one short run per minute on a small hill vs. one long run of 30mins? The only thing you improve in the 1 run/min set is muscle memory for strapping in. If that's what you meant, ok. If not, I'm lost here.



90 days of riding with 2 hours average, averaging 60 runs a day equals 5,400 laps and 180 hours on a snowboard. 

One big trip of 5 days of riding (average big trip for the average rider) with an average of 4 hours averaging 12 runs a day equals 60 laps and 20 hours on a snowboard. 

More time on a snowboard = more muscle memory. People get too consumed with vertical drop on resorts and don't realize the more time you spend actually doing something is what makes up the difference.

Me personally if I was stuck in the Midwest and had to choose between one big trip out west for even 10 days or a 100 day season on 500 vertical I would choose the 500 vertical solely because 100 is 10 times the amount of 10 days.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> More time on a snowboard = more muscle memory. People get too consumed with vertical drop on resorts and don't realize the more time you spend actually doing something is what makes up the difference.
> 
> Me personally if I was stuck in the Midwest and had to choose between one big trip out west for even 10 days or a 100 day season on 500 vertical I would choose the 500 vertical solely because 100 is 10 times the amount of 10 days.


K, this example is obvious; if it's either or, more is more, agree. I have misunderstood the first example (same time on a board: several short runs > one long run). Nevermind


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Or people are just too dumb to ask the why is did this happen?


Eloquently put.

Mom died & the bank wanted the remainder of her mortgage.

All at once, right now.

The house isn't in my name, even though it's willed to me.

Because it's not in my name I can't get any info, property taxes, strata fees, hydro, nothin'.


So, although my house got saved, I'm still in a catch 22.

I hate my uncle the executor & he seems to want to fuck me royally.


TT


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> :icon_scratch:* I've troubles to understand this. Why would it be better, if these 30mins are divided into 30 times one short run per minute on a small hill vs. one long run of 30mins? The only thing you improve in the 1 run/min set is muscle memory for strapping in.* If that's what you meant, ok. If not, I'm lost here.
> 
> 
> *A non-stop 10min (2.8mi, 2600ft vert) is well doable but actually riding long runs also means, you take several short rests on the run and won't ride them in one go. A long non-stop shred you mention? I've only done something like that once: 20min, 6mi, 4300ft vert. You're dead after that! I was* .


Hahaha! Yeah I might have been a little over zealous in my _guesstimations_ of how long some of those 2-3-4 & 5 mile long runs I see on trail maps would actually take to bomb!! :dunno: :laugh: :laugh:

Having never ridden a trail even remotely close to that length, I just pulled some numbers out mah ass!  But I was just trying to make the point that as far as _stamina_ goes,.. My 60-90 second long runs down our average 0.9 and 1.3 mile long runs. would probably prove to be poor preparation for what would be needed for those multi mile long trails at the Mountain resorts. 




BurtonAvenger said:


> ….The thing with a small hill is that it helps build muscle memory quicker. It's a numbers game and when you can average 30 runs in 30 minutes vs 1 run in 30 minutes you pick things up quicker.
> 
> *If you can ride, you can ride that's it. *
> 
> ...


Actually that's really good to know!! My second season I was using all those phone apps to track my speed, GPS map the runs, amount of vert, etc. I probably only used the tracking on maybe 1/3 or 1/4 of the runs for the season and still I logged something like over 75-80,000 ft. of vert.

I knew that dividing that up over the little 250-300 ft. of vert we have at the locals? That added up to a shitton of 90 second runs! :yahoo:

I know I'm really glad to hear that by riding these small _shitty_ resorts as often as I do, has a positive influence on training in "muscle memory!" 

It does make sense I suppose. I know that whenever I've tried something new or executed a turn or spin and stomped it exactly as I wanted too,.. that short 4 min. trip back up the lift was sometimes just enough of a break in the action to make me feel not quite as sure I could nail it again the second time down!

Of course on those long runs, you would probably have the chance to try a lot of the tricks, turns, spins, whatever,.. several times on the way down. Depending on the terrain, but I definitely see your point there!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

imo it's not the height of the hill, it's the continuity of practice. stringing together many days in a row riding...and all that only matters up to the point of intermediate riding skills, no way to really advance without some steeps and gnar and long ass-haulin runs


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Me personally if I was stuck in the Midwest and had to choose between one big trip out west for even 10 days or a 100 day season on 500 vertical I would choose the 500 vertical solely because 100 is 10 times the amount of 10 days.


Since I was the one who made the comparison, I'll be the one to set the record straight here.

Nobody is comparing a single big mountain trip to a full season of local hill riding. The comparison was whether to spend money on a gimmicky binding to somehow make your 70 days of riding at a shitty molehill better, or keep the money and do one trip to the big leagues each year. My vote would be to ride a mountain instead of have some gimmicky binding (assuming the thing actually worked!)

There's a big difference between doing a million laps on a 300 ft vert hill, and doing less laps on a 3000+ ft vert mountain. The name of the game at most/every small hill I've ever been at is groomers groomers and more groomers (yes, the parks can be just as good as a big mountain).

I grew up riding Blue Mountain in ontario with it's MASSIVE 720 ft vert! All the lifts were high speed, so you could do the 2 minute ride down, then right back on the chair and you were catching your breath as you got to the top. Was great for practicing carving, and working on the mechanics of snowboarding, but doesn't do much for being able to read the terrain, handle variable terrain, etc. I remember being thrilled with a 50 km day...

Moved to Calgary, riding big mountains now, and there certainly was a learning curve to read the terrain, deal with the altitude, stamina issues, and biggest of all was having much more rugged, less groomed terrain. Now a good day is usually in the 60-80 km range. The probably goes back to what Neni said about spending more time in lines on smaller hills (assuming the lift speeds are the same, your downhill speed is the same, etc.)

So, do I think it's better to do 80 days on a shitty molehill than 10 on a big mountain, absolutely assuming you're doing full days at both. But I'd rather ride 40 on a shitty molehill and 5-10 on a big mountain if I could afford it.

Better still, I'd rather ride 40 on a big mountain.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> ….I grew up riding Blue Mountain in ontario with it's MASSIVE 720 ft vert! All the lifts were high speed, so you could do the 2 minute ride down, then right back on the chair and you were catching your breath as you got to the top.* Was great for practicing carving, and working on the mechanics of snowboarding, but doesn't do much for being able to read the terrain, handle variable terrain, etc.* I remember being thrilled with a 50 km day...
> 
> Moved to Calgary, riding big mountains now, and there certainly was a learning curve to read the terrain, deal with the altitude, stamina issues, and biggest of all was having much more rugged, less groomed terrain. Now a good day is usually in the 60-80 km range….


…And this was exactly the kind of thing I was referring to when I made the statement that being "good" on my 300 ft. hill, might not transfer _entirely_ to being "Good" on the Big Mountain! 

But as BA pointed out, Riding is Riding!! I was relieved upon reading that for the _mechanics_ of building muscle memory, learning new things and training that (...concentrated?) physical experience into memory with your entire body & mind for riding? As far as _that_ goes? It would seem the little hill's many many runs per season has the edge over the "Big Mountain" for that!

I still can't wait for the chance to try and put all that "experience" and muscle memory into practice at a Mountain resort tho!!! (…with lots of POW I might add!) :yahoo: :thumbsup:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

CassMT said:


> imo it's not the height of the hill, it's the continuity of practice. stringing together many days in a row riding...and all that only matters up to the point of intermediate riding skills, no way to really advance without some steeps and gnar and long ass-haulin runs


That's the way I see it.

Days in a row, doesn't really matter where.

Then you do get to a point where, if you wanna drop cliffs & bomb anything you choose.

You're gonna have to go find them.


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> I still can't wait for the chance to try and put all that "experience" and muscle memory into practice at a Mountain resort tho!!! (…with lots of POW I might add!) :yahoo: :thumbsup:


If you ever visit your friend over here, plan it for winter, get ur back on track and shoot a PM. We'll get you on my hills. Promise, your muscles will rember a long time


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

It doesn't matter if you put in 1000 days in a row, 25 hours a day.

If your riding a groomed parking lot, with jumps.

You will not be ready for this.

It will kill you.


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Sweet illustration and where's-the-rider-search shot, TT :thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sweet!! Was that a shot from your AK trip?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I grew up on 750 vertical I rode 4 foot pow days my senior year of high school at least twice a week. Powder happens in the most unpredictable spots.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Sweet!! Was that a shot from your AK trip?


Yep. 
BTW: _I_ took the long way over a saver part. No way I would have taken the short way with these hardpack conditions. Not yet experienced enough (and not brave enough). Read the terrain, know your limits


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

timmytard said:


> It doesn't matter if you put in 1000 days in a row, 25 hours a day.
> 
> If your riding a groomed parking lot, with jumps.
> 
> ...


Ya well, no kidding. Bigfoot seems to be in the background!


----------

